

Alternatives to Google adwords? - Noel_V

My business makes a good deal of its sales using google adwords, however it appears I&#x27;ve maxed out profitability with that ad provider and I&#x27;m curious as to whether there&#x27;s any thing similar I could use to generate visits to my site with a pay per click basis.<p>I&#x27;ld want to target largely the UK market..
======
robert681
Hi Noel,

You can try BuySellAds, which is most probably the most popular alternative to
Google Adwords. Then there are some other alternatives. Refer to the following
for more information.

[http://www.ppchero.com/10-alternatives-to-google-
adword/](http://www.ppchero.com/10-alternatives-to-google-adword/)

Hope the above helps.

------
blackdogie
Well there are a few bigger ones that can drive traffic

Bing Ads : [https://bingads.microsoft.com/](https://bingads.microsoft.com/)

Facebook ads :
[https://www.facebook.com/advertising‎](https://www.facebook.com/advertising‎)

Yahoo Ads; [http://advertising.yahoo.com](http://advertising.yahoo.com)

It really depends on what you are targetting, ie. you want to target based on
location, interests etc. Also you should start to expand your keywords on
AdWords, try split tests of different texts and see if you can bring your CPA
down.

------
kris-jagasia
Give us some details on your product / service, as most advertising platforms
are dependent on what you're trying to sell. For example, I've had some great
results using LinkedIn but it was for a English conversation improvement
product targeted towards professionals in a developing country (wouldn't have
worked well for game download for example).

------
ig1
If you wanted geo-targeting I've had good results from Facebook, Linkedin and
Plentyoffish but you need to spend time on ad optimization to make it work
well.

Reddit works pretty well but you can't geotarget on there.

Bing gave me a decent ROI but a tiny amount of traffic.

------
hvass
What is your sales cycle? If it's longer, you can try re-engaging some of the
AdWords visits that did not convert but showed intent on your website with
retargeting? We use AdRoll and results are pretty good.

------
thenomad
Bing ads are surprisingly not terrible.

